# accu-weather forums



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

has anyone check out the forums on this upcoming winter season, i like what i see for the northeast joe bastardi says it could be like dec-jan 2000-01 lets hope lots of snow payup payup.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Get ready boys, its coming! Its going to be harsh, im feeling a snowstorm around dec 20th for all northeast plow guys! I also heard JB say a repeat of 2000-2001, and a early start to winter!:redbounce


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

After last winter I am not sure they could throw anything more at us. Last year was #20 for me and by far the hardest we have worked. Salt shortages didn't help and lots of snow. I think it has rained every third day here so who knows what winter will bring. An average winter would be fine for me.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

we are due in this area for sure!:realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FISHERBOY;568036 said:


> has anyone check out the forums on this upcoming winter season, i like what i see for the northeast joe bastardi says it could be like dec-jan 2000-01 lets hope lots of snow payup payup.


You're kidding, right?

Crap.

Is that the year Buffalo received 7' in a week? Or was that the next year?

I can't remember exactly, but one year we had about 60" in the month of Dec, the next year we had 60" in the last week of Dec. Both years were right in the '00-'01 time frame. Trust me, it sucks having virtually the entire season's snowfall in 1week or 1 month.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We had 250.5 cm (100 inches) that year. I can live with those totals. Just above average, we had 72.6 cm (29 inches) Nov-Dec. and 177.9 cm (71 inches) Jan-April. What worries me is they forecast we would have the hottest summer yet, and its been a bust. So who knows what were in store for? Its always been a crap shot.


----------



## fattyry (Jan 25, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;568148 said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Crap.
> 
> ...


Actually, Mark, it was December 2001...my very fist time plowing was that week. No snow fell in Buffalo until Dec 24th, then we got 81 inches in 5 days.

Although, in November of 2000, we got 2 feet in 8 hours the monday before Thanksgiving...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Get ready for grandview to post about the great blizzard of Oct 2006!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i wont listen to there crap til theres white flakes falling


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

iceyman;568333 said:


> i wont listen to there crap til theres white flakes falling


Buffalo gets more snow in a hour, then Ice gets all year. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fattyry;568301 said:


> Actually, Mark, it was December 2001...my very fist time plowing was that week. No snow fell in Buffalo until Dec 24th, then we got 81 inches in 5 days.
> 
> Although, in November of 2000, we got 2 feet in 8 hours the monday before Thanksgiving...


Thanks, I looked back at the threads from '01 and got my answer. So that leaves me with around 60" in Dec of '00. Still pretty much sucked.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

iceyman;568333 said:


> i wont listen to there crap til theres white flakes falling


iceyman, I think we need to take up a collection and send you to a Positive Thinking Class

:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to my post on nj winter outlook......the last 2 post. Some early indication about this winter season. I also found this from Henry over at accuweather.


I want to clear up some confusion. The previous post was written by one of my blog readers Mark Vogan. I thought he did a great job analyzing the situation and I wanted to share the information with everyone. I know it's only August, but we are already starting to look at the winter and the early indications are that this year the eastern half of the country has a harsh winter. It could even be the type of winter where the snow-starved I-95 corridor folks are screaming for the snow to stop!


Sweet!!!!!:redbounce:waving:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

looks good for us in michigan!!!http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=6217


----------

